# Sh*t Knitters Say



## bonniephillips (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Funny!! And yes some of that could be me.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

soooooooooo cute!


bonniephillips said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48Tx32hwJ28&sns=fb


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very funny. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very funny. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

She is definitely one of us.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Is she a member of KP? Certainly sounds like us.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I wish that was me. That was good.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

i think a lot of us need to go on a yarn diet, but they are both four letter words, we should'nt use them.


----------



## Lilpip (Jul 16, 2012)

Hilarious!


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

OH Yes!!!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

True :thumbup:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Recognized the WEBS "back room," where there is so much yarn, all in bags. Until that, I must not have been paying attention, cause didn't know where she was going.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Went back and watched it again, this time with nostalgic recognition. Miss WEBS, but will be in New York for a whole month this summer, so WEBS, here I come.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi there;;cute girl, lots of nice yarns but could barely understand what she was saying.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

My favorite place!


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

bonniephillips, Love your avatar!!!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Love it - can certainly identify with using my own bag when I buy yarn and stashing the yarn all over the house - so funny


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

So funny! Thanks for my morning smile. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Very funny, but true, funny and true. I can relate to all of that video


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Too true to be good!


----------



## Frodosmom62 (Oct 21, 2013)

Very funny. Laughed so hard I startled the dogs


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Cute. I loved the creative ways the finished items were displayed. Like mittens on the fence and the hat on the fire hydrant.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

So cute, love how she contradicts herself.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

That would be me at the end if I unpacked all the yarn in my ginormous walk-in closet (which has now been taken over by boxes and bags).  Love it. Thanks.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> i think a lot of us need to go on a yarn diet, but they are both four letter words, we should'nt use them.


 :thumbup: And I loved her storage solutions.


----------



## cheeny (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't think I am ever learn what everything means, please tell me what is the difference between frog and tink?


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Tink is knit spelled backwords. Done by taking out each stitch at a time to correct an error. Frog is when you take your stitches completely off the needles to rip out your work since it sounds like rip it rip it (ribbit ribbit like the frog says). Tink is usually just a few stitches or maybe a couple of rows, while frogging for me usually ends up the whole work in progress (WIP). Frogging also employs a lifeline which is a contrasting yarn color threaded through the stitches on your needle. You leave the loose contrasting colored yarn for however many rows you want to, then when you need to frog back to correct a mistake, you can take the stitches off the needle and rip back that far without ripping out the whole work. If you go to Search at the top of this page, you can type in any word or phrase you don't understand, or want to learn about and all kinds of info will pop up for you. Or ask another KPer and we will all help. Hope I haven't totally confused you.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I liked her comment "I'm high on yarn fumes!"


----------



## bonniephillips (Feb 15, 2014)

tinking is unknitting; frogging is ripping out, as in rippit, rippit... get it?


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Love it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

I want to go to that yarn warehouse.


----------



## ElisabethR80 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

